# proftpd und tls



## SandMan (11. Jan. 2009)

Ist es möglich proftpd mit tls zu nutzten? So wie ich das sehe fehlt ja mod_tls dafür wenn man nach der perfect setup Anleitung vorgeht.


----------



## Till (13. Jan. 2009)

ja, das sollte problemlos gehen. Installier einfach das fehlende Modul nach.


----------



## SandMan (13. Jan. 2009)

das habe ich mir auch schon gedacht, nach dieser Anleitung gehts nicht da das Modul fehlt:

http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd-tls-debian-etch

bei dieser Anleitung wird proftp irgendwie jedesmal wo anders installiert wodurch so gesehen proftp nicht ersetzt wird sondern 2 mal auf meinem server ist:

http://www.proftpd.de/HowTo-SFTP-TLS-verschluesse.55.0.html

kennst du zufällig eine Anleitung die das Modul hinzufügt ohne oben genannten effekt das proftp 2 mal vorhanden ist?


----------



## Vision (19. Feb. 2009)

Hallo Till und die anderen,
ich habe genau dasselbe Problem. Wir würden gerne TLS einsetzen aber ich trau mich nicht es zu installieren, weil das System mit ispconfig 2.2.29 wirklich stable läuft. 
Ich würde auch gerne auf ProFTPd 1.3.2 updaten... 

Hat schon jemand probiert was bei:
./configure --with-modules=mod_tls
make
make install
.. passiert ?

Läuft dann noch alles ?


----------



## SandMan (19. Feb. 2009)

ich probiers am Wochende aus, da ich von meinem vServer ein komplettes Backup machen kann ist es für mich ohne gefahr


----------



## Vision (19. Feb. 2009)

Zitat von SandMan:


> ich probiers am Wochende aus, da ich von meinem vServer ein komplettes Backup machen kann ist es für mich ohne gefahr


Super, danke.


----------



## Vision (1. März 2009)

Das ist natürlich sehr schade.
Weißt du wo das Problem liegt ?

Evtl. kann Till ja was dazu sagen.


----------



## SandMan (1. März 2009)

wir müssen proftp deinstallieren und neu installieren mit tls, dann in isp config den pfad zu proftp ändern, habs aber noch nicht ausprobiert, da ich nicht weis ob dann noch die user in proftp alle da sind ?!?


----------



## Till (2. März 2009)

Also bei mir geht es hiermit:

http://www.howtoforge.com/proftpd-tls-debian-etch


----------



## SandMan (2. März 2009)

das setzt aber vorraus das mod_tls installiert ist!


----------

